# Feeder Tank Setup



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

What is a good setup for a 10 gallon feeder tank?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cheap air pump, heater and dirt magnet filter. (sponge) cost is about 40 dollars. I guess you don't need a heater for it. So 30 total


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would not put an air pump in it, but i would use a heater...just to make sure.









i got my feeder tank at Walmart for $30. incluiding a filter and heater....thats all ya need


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Forget the heater.. Just a basic $10-$20 filter with the help of a ghetto air pump, to help clean out the water from time to time.


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Raptor,

what is a dirt magnet (sponge) filter, and how does it work?

Thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You hook it up to a air pump. Heres one 6 bucksbig als just those two things and tank is all you need.


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Raptor.

I'll have to get one after I get back from vacation.


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Would one rated for a 10 gallon tank be enough or do I need to have better filtration bacause I will be over stocking?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It wont hurt to go more. And just a suggestion, if your feeder tank is going to be out of the way and unseen by many, just use a rubbermaid container. Thats what I did and had no probs. Unless you have the tank and not using it. Oh, I had my feeder bin under the backyard porch. Gets kinda smelly.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I would go with a 10 gallon tank(usually costs 10 dollars) air stone and air pump(12 dollars, and it deffinitly helps) and maybe a sponge filter, but a aqua clear or penguin filter will work, I had a penguin 170 on my feeder tanks when I used them.

I would not use a heater, goldfish eat more in warmer water createing more waste.its better to keep it room tempature.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

goldfish/minnows don't need a heater, they can easily live in 50 degree water, and guppies can live in 60 degree water if they have to.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

I have an aqua clear 150 on my 10 and it's hooked up to a socket that's only active when the light is turned on. you walk into the room after work, flip on the light, the filter kicks on, starts filtering....= less money on electricity and = longer carbon insert life. Those little orange bastards dont need much anyway... after all, look at thier future !


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

NO HEATER!! Just a good filter will do the trick. I have a biowheel mini on a 10 gallon.

~Dj


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

Do you even need a tank?

I was just going to fill up a bucket and put some drops in there

I bet I could put in at least 40-50 in a 10 quart bucket


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

the only reason that i use a heater is because it came with the tank. it cant hurt


----------



## BuzzLitYr (May 20, 2003)

How many can be kept in a 10g tank?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

When I had my rubbermaid container I would have bout 100 goldfish, only because I had an 18" RTC two 10" peacock bass 13" clownknife and a nice sized wallagu attu. these guys were eating monsters. Now with my p's I dont get very many goldfish as they are on a mostly beefheart and krill diet


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

with goldfish no heater is needed.


----------

